# The Diary of a Young Cook



## vatel20 (Aug 10, 2006)

Its some book I found by accident searching for local cookbooks. From a self publishing site called lulu.com. It is filled with great easy upscale recipes from a young chef out of philly who worked all over the area. With christopher lee and alfred portale and douglas rodriguez. He also has some great stories in the book about dinners at Thomas Kellers Per Se and just working in the fire of service. 
You gotta check out the weededness scale.
Lulu.com/jwalton there is a free 10 page preview


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If you liked that one check out some of Anthony Bourdains books you will like them as well "Kitchen Confidential" and "A Cooks Tour" are two good ones..

Rgds Rook


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, i'm reading that Kitchen Confidential right now and it's GREAT!


----------

